# Popsicle Sticks--okay for chewing?



## LizaLiopleurodon (Apr 20, 2008)

Just wondering if Popsicle sticks are alright to give them as chew toys.


----------



## bffel3 (Apr 20, 2008)

no, i dont think so because they could possibly get splinters.
though it was a great idea!
hope this helped,
bffel3


----------



## Gobo (Mar 6, 2008)

i would think they would be fine? rats mouths are designed not to ingest things they chew up. i mean wait for another opinion, but i think it would be a good idea, and it would have a yummy flavor for them!


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that it's fine, I don't see why not. I've let mine do it and haven't had any problems with it.


----------



## melon (Mar 27, 2008)

i would say it`s fine as well, i mean those little hanging treats you get are basically attached to the same sort of stick and i`ve never had a problem with mine chewing on that after the treats are gone. it`s actually a really good idea


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

I've given them to mine before with no ill effects. Considering half the things they've been known to chew (walls, skirting boards, picture frames) a popsicle stick is the last thing I'd worry about :lol:


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

onsidering half the things they've been known to chew (walls, skirting boards, picture frames) a popsicle stick is the last thing I'd worry about Laughing"

ROFLH Oh I pitty your repair bill ration


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

Ration1802 said:


> I've given them to mine before with no ill effects. Considering half the things they've been known to chew (walls, skirting boards, picture frames) a popsicle stick is the last thing I'd worry about :lol:


LOL at this answer...

Lizzy chewed the stick from a soy corn dog I had once, haha.


----------

